# ISO enclosure tutorial



## Kruger (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello, looking to build 6x3x3 or 7x3x3. Our tegu will be free roaming for the most part. The enclosure is going in a spare room currently looking at Beegerboxes and Animal Plastics as an alternative to building. You know how it is everyone is quick to say they will help, when you ask it's tough getting them to commit. My husband is not a carpenter, if we have a tutorial I believe we can do it


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 11, 2016)

Plywood is a pretty material to use... But i can not wait till my golden tegu get bigger so I can allow free roaming


----------



## Kruger (Jan 11, 2016)

He is just under a year old. We let him out daily to roam the house. Funny thing, he tries to hide under the couch never tries to get under the loveseat....lol


----------



## beantickler (Jan 13, 2016)

http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Lizard-Care/Build-Tegu-Enclosure/

Here is a link to an 8 footer but all you have to do is substitute all 8's for 6's or 7's...


----------



## Kruger (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank You


----------

